# How to format hard drive using USB



## techguy2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello. I have an hp compaq. I want to format my hard drive. I already have windows 7 saved on my USB. I don't have it on a CD because my CD player is currently broken. *Is there any way I could use my USB to format my hard drive?*


----------



## Heheggg (Mar 1, 2010)

Just plug the USB and run the file inside the USB, to find the disk go to my computer.


----------



## techguy2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

So, when I restart my computer will be able to read off the USB?:4-dontkno


----------



## Different (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello techguy2010.

Just follow my steps bellow and everything will be O.K.

1. Make sure that your USB stick is bootable and that you know how to install Windows 7 from USB stick. If you do not know how to do so, feel free to ask.

2. When you turn on your computer and system starts to boot, start pressing F1 or F10 until BIOS setup screen opens up.

3. There you will see menu called BOOT 

4. Go there by using arrows on your keyboard

5. Make sure that your first boot device is Flash/USB drive instead of Hard drive

6. Save changes and exit

7. If you did everything right, installation will start from your USB drive.

Cheers mate


----------



## techguy2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, please tell me how to install windows 7 from USB stick. Tell me every single stick. I'm scared of messing up my computer.


----------



## Different (Mar 2, 2010)

Currently, I am too tired and too sleepy to write you a tutorial so I have found for you a very beginner friendly article on how to make your USB stick bootable and then how to install Windows 7 from it. http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_to_install_windows_7_beta_a_usb_key

If you will have some problems, just ask.

Hope that Admin will not ban me for publishing the link of the other site.


----------



## techguy2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just one more question, how can I be sure that my computer can boot from USB sticks?


----------



## Different (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, once when you made through all of the steps, you can be sure that your USB stick is bootable and that computer will boot from USB drive.


----------



## techguy2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have aproblem. When I type in list disk in the command prompt the only disk it detects is my my 75 GB hard drive. Nothing else comes up. When I click on my computer the USB is there. I restarted my computer and the same thing happens. What do I do? I can't do anything if my USB doesn't appear on the list.


----------

